# Ford antenna location...anyone know? Sirius install



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

I put a Sirius Radio in my GF's 03 Ford Expedition (Eddie Bauer edition), and I'd like to add the "antenna extension" so Sirius calls it, but I'll be damned if I can locate where the antenna is located on this vehicle...it's HIDDEN for sure and I have checked the usual locations like in the glass or a little "stubby" somewhere, but maybe someone here knows this vehicle...oh yeah, I called the local Ford dealer and they were useless...

The Sirius people say to put their "extension antenna" as close to the vehicle antenna as possible...I gotta say I'm not too happy with the reception the Sirius gets up to now...maybe this thing will help...

Anyone??


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

So are you having problems with the Sirius signal dropping out or poor reception over the FM side through the radio?


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

festerw;523288 said:


> So are you having problems with the Sirius signal dropping out or poor reception over the FM side through the radio?


Reception on the FM radio of the truck is fine...problem is receiving a decent satellite signal thru an unused FM station in my area. There are only one or two that give a decent signal throughout the entire FM band...and they are not completely static free when you sync up the Sirius radio. just thought the signal might be better. Anyway there's an extra "antenna extender" that comes in the kit that I want to use to see if the signal improves...trouble is it's supposed to be placed as near to the vehicle's antenna as possible...and I can't locate the vehicle's antenna...that was what I'm trying to find...the vehicle antenna...


----------



## MightySal (Jan 5, 2008)

You really don't need to get it that close to the veh. ant. I've got a Sirius in my wife Sable veh ant is on rear left of veh. I just plugged the extender into the Sirius cradle and let it hang it gives better sig than with out. If that doesn't work then you may have to go for the inline ant splitter. jmo


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

check out tssradio.com they have alot of diferent things to make ur signal better.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

MightySal;523701 said:


> You really don't need to get it that close to the veh. ant. I've got a Sirius in my wife Sable veh ant is on rear left of veh. I just plugged the extender into the Sirius cradle and let it hang it gives better sig than with out. If that doesn't work then you may have to go for the inline ant splitter. jmo


OK Thanks...I'll just install it somewhere and see what happens...they give you suction cups to "test" the location of the extender...


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

iceyman;523705 said:


> check out tssradio.com they have alot of diferent things to make ur signal better.


Thanks for the link...I'll check it out


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

Ford makes an adapter for some of their radios that will let you plug a satellite radio or mp3 player directly into to it.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I'd skip the antenna extender and just get the FM modulator, costs about $20 and you can get them at any electronics store.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

festerw;523826 said:


> I'd skip the antenna extender and just get the FM modulator, costs about $20 and you can get them at any electronics store.


OK, and how does that hook up if you don't mind my asking???


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Look for small wires on the window, like a rear defroster. Some of the car are going to them instead of the antenna... I would just go with the direct link if I were you anyway.. better quality.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

MOWBIZZ;524103 said:


> OK, and how does that hook up if you don't mind my asking???


Link to the FM modulator itself

Pull out the factory radio
unplug the antenna wire from the back of the radio
you've got a Ford so it may need an antenna adapter
plug the adapter into the modulator
plug the modulator plug in to the radio
run the modulator input to the Sirius radio and plug it into the FM OUT port
cram everything back into the dashboard
set the FM station to whatever you want the modulator will block out all of the background noise and give you a clear sound.


----------

